
Vaqso Raises $600,000 to Help You Smell Inside VR - prostoalex
https://uploadvr.com/vaqso-raises-600000-help-smell-inside-vr/
======
uberdru
I'm havin' a flashback. Or am I?
[https://www.wired.com/1999/11/digiscent/](https://www.wired.com/1999/11/digiscent/)

